
Show HN: StockTracker Application - releaseme
https://github.com/jonathanborenstein/StockTracker
======
releaseme
[https://stocktracker1.herokuapp.com/](https://stocktracker1.herokuapp.com/)
\- That's the actual running application.

Any feedback is welcome.

~~~
icedchai
Looks nice, but what do I need this for? My online brokerage already does this
for me.

------
talltimtom
Looks great. Nice work.

